# Wood lock pattern



## canoecraig (Jul 15, 2013)

I am looking for a pattern for a wood lock, I am making my son and future daughter in law a wine box. The box will have a wood hinge and wood hasp, I thought the best way to top it off is a wood lock
Thanks in advance


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

SSW &C Issue 42 has plans
http://www.scrollsawer.com/videos/building-a-working-wooden-lock.html
Don R


----------



## canoecraig (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Don, I had seen that video, it shows the pattern in the video, but doesn't offer a place to download. The issue that the article was in is not available any longer in the past issue. So I am still looking for a pattern


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Do a search for wooden locks, a ton of sites come up. Amazon has a book on building wooden locks by Tim Detweiler that has a number of plans.

Ted's Woodworking is a ripoff but there are a bunch of other sites.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/2011/01/scroll-saw-padlock-pattern-and-video.html


----------

